# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Të bëj format XP pa e "dëmtuar" Ubuntu-n!

## jasmini

Pershendetje te gjithve, kam te instaluar ne nje PC dy sistemet operative XP dhe UBUNTU.

  Me Ubuntu-n deri me sot nuk kam pasur as edhe nje problem te vogel gje qe  falemenderoj forumin shqiptar, ngase ishit ju ata qe me nxitet qe ta instaloj Ubuntu.  Mirrepo Xp  tash diteve te fundit ka filluar te me nxjer disa probleme si duket ka ngrene ndonje virus qe as edhe anti virusi spo e largon dot....
 Kam nje pyetje per ju perdorues te Ubuntut dhe ju qe ndoshta dini si te me ndihmoni:
               Thjesht dua vetem qe ta formatoj Xp por nuk dua qe te me prishet edhe  sistemi operativ Ubuntu.....
Ngase e kam provuar dikur por bashk me xp u fshij edhe ubuntu....

----------


## helios

Se pari, kur e ke provuar heren e pare, nuk te eshte fshire Ubuntu, por vetem "hyrja" ne te, le te themi.

Pasi te reinstalosh Windows (kujdes kur zgjedh ndarjen e duhur te diskut), fut Live-CD e Ubuntu-se, hap terminalin dhe vepro si me poshte:



```
sudo grub
> root (hd0,0)
> setup (hd0)
> exit
```

Me pas rinis kompjuterin, duke hequr live-cd dhe menuja e SO-ve duhet te jete kthyer sic ishte para formatimit.



http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubunt...-wipes-it-out/

----------


## jasmini

Po e sakte kjo qe po e the Helios, ashtu duket se ishte, disku rezultonte i mbushur por hyrje ne ubuntu nuk kishte.
Atehere te falemenderoj ty per ndihmesen qe ma dhe....

----------


## jasmini

Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition.

Pershendetje, e bera format windows XP, tash me humbi hyrja ne ubuntu, e provoj me kodin qe ma dhe ti Helios por nuk funksionon tek >setup (hd0), nese kishe mund te me ndihmosh se kam shum dokumente me rendesi. flmm

----------


## altiX

Kjo këtu, ndoshta do të ndihmoj! _(Debian & Ubuntu-->Instalimi i Windows XP pas instalimit te Ubuntu Linux!)_

----------

